# Sage grinder



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Doed anyone know if that sage grinder is any good

im loking at purchasing the sage d boiler and need a grinder too


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Gobbosp said:


> Doed anyone know if that sage grinder is any good
> 
> im loking at purchasing the sage d boiler and need a grinder too


Plenty of opinions on here. Have a good search. The opinions are mixed from recollection.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gobbosp said:


> Doed anyone know if that sage grinder is any good
> 
> im loking at purchasing the sage d boiler and need a grinder too


If your budget will stretch, I would get something better. The db is a really capable machine whereas the grinder is at the other end of the scale. If you could stretch to a Eureka 75 or similar or keep an eye out for second hand stuff on here


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

My grinder came free with my machine, would I have bought it? No. Will I be upgrading? Yes! But it is a very capable grinder and easy to use. I consistently get good coffee from it, it does clump but a quick stir and a shake breaks these up. As I have nothing to compare this to I can not give any comparisons.

More than often there is a decent grinder up for sale here and can usually have most of the mods done to make it more suitable to home grinding.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> If your budget will stretch, I would get something better. The db is a really capable machine whereas the grinder is at the other end of the scale. If you could stretch to a Eureka 75 or similar or keep an eye out for second hand stuff on here


Thats another £500 at least. Is there anything midway ??


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> My grinder came free with my machine, would I have bought it? No. Will I be upgrading? Yes! But it is a very capable grinder and easy to use. I consistently get good coffee from it, it does clump but a quick stir and a shake breaks these up. As I have nothing to compare this to I can not give any comparisons.
> 
> More than often there is a decent grinder up for sale here and can usually have most of the mods done to make it more suitable to home grinding.


Where did you get it free with the machine it seems a lot of people have gotten one free

the machine is now £1050


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gobbosp said:


> Where did you get it free with the machine it seems a lot of people have gotten one free
> 
> the machine is now £1050


That offer has since expired. It was offered by sage and also came with the white glove service too.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Craig-R872 said:


> That offer has since expired. It was offered by sage and also came with the white glove service too.


Did you have to pay more for the machine though?

seems very difficult to get a machine and grider without spending a bomb


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gobbosp said:


> Did you have to pay more for the machine though?
> 
> seems very difficult to get a machine and grider without spending a bomb


At the time Amazon were doing the dual boiler for a crazy low price.(£830)!! Lakeland were offering a price match and seemed a better place to purchase it from with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.go-electrical.co.uk/sage-heston-blumenthal-bes920bsuk-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-black.html?gclid=CIeyy6-rz9ECFW4A0wod09YH8A

its black (i prefer chrome) but you get an extra 10% off with discount code making it around £800.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Gobbosp said:


> Doed anyone know if that sage grinder is any good
> 
> im loking at purchasing the sage d boiler and need a grinder too


I've had one for just over a year and I really like it. It's very easy to use and has a wide range of very fine control over grind size and time. 80% of the time, I'm using it for espresso, but on the occasions that I use a cafetière or other style, I can easy adjust the grind coarseness. It took me a while to get it set up, but having got it where I want it, it's a pleasure to use. Very quiet, and with some very nice small design features that make life easier. I especially like: the display makes it easy to check/set/remember settings; pushing the portafilter into place automatically starts a grind.

It is sensitive to changes in coffee - if you're the kind of person who is continually experimenting with different beans/roasts, you'll need to be ready to make minor adjustments at each change.

It's not perfect; there's a little bit of clumping (as someone else said) - not an issue for me. Others have said that they can't get it to grind fine enough: I don't understand that, given the range of settings, but ...

There's a common opinion that you should spend more and get something better. Unless you really know what you're doing, or there's something very specific in another machine, I'd say that the Sage is a good buy.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Robbo said:


> https://www.go-electrical.co.uk/sage-heston-blumenthal-bes920bsuk-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine-black.html?gclid=CIeyy6-rz9ECFW4A0wod09YH8A
> 
> its black (i prefer chrome) but you get an extra 10% off with discount code making it around £800.


Great spot. 4.4% Quidco too.


----------



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

ImthatGuy said:


> I've had one for just over a year and I really like it. It's very easy to use and has a wide range of very fine control over grind size and time. 80% of the time, I'm using it for espresso, but on the occasions that I use a cafetière or other style, I can easy adjust the grind coarseness. It took me a while to get it set up, but having got it where I want it, it's a pleasure to use. Very quiet, and with some very nice small design features that make life easier. I especially like: the display makes it easy to check/set/remember settings; pushing the portafilter into place automatically starts a grind.
> 
> It is sensitive to changes in coffee - if you're the kind of person who is continually experimenting with different beans/roasts, you'll need to be ready to make minor adjustments at each change.
> 
> ...


I was looking at this grinder for use with my la pavoni but worried it wouldn't be up to the task?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

From what I've read the LaPav needs a pretty good grinder to be paired with. Maybe a second hand Super Jolly or Eureka Mignon?


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

gdavie978 said:


> I was looking at this grinder for use with my la pavoni but worried it wouldn't be up to the task?


Sorry - I can't say. I'm using a Silvia and (as you'll have gathered), I think it's fine. I don't know the La Pavoni at all.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone i think im going to pay a bit more and go for the mignon 2 and pair it up with the rocket appartmento


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Gobbosp said:


> Doed anyone know if that sage grinder is any good
> 
> im loking at purchasing the sage d boiler and need a grinder too


I've just bought the sage dose control grinder (the one without the fancy display) and I'm really pleased with it. I've been used to a krups blade grinder though so I guess anything would be an improvement. So far its performing well though. It's been giving me a consistent grind and there's plenty of adjustment with it. I'll be mainly be using it for espressos so can't really comment on the courser settings. I have noticed it is a little bit messy. I don't know if that's due to me only having a small portafilter (51mm delonghi) or if its just how it is but the coffee seems to build up a little bit at the back end of the PF. you can pause it for a short time to have a quick sort so its no issue really. I'm possibly overdosing. anyway for the price I like it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

We use a smart grinder pro for decaf. For £120 I think it's nice little grinder. The pro version (820) can grind much finer than the older non pro (800) which needed shims installed to get it in the ball-park for Espresso. Our SG pro has no problem choking the Gaggia Classic. Haven't attempted choking the La Spaziale yet. I think it uses conical burrs. It's quiet, good looking, and has all the electronics you'll ever need. Longevity is a big question mark - I don't think it will last very long, feels a bit toyish, but early days. Ultimately, it may not have anywhere near the consistency of the more expensive grinders and it won't be as good 'in the cup' but it will do a reasonable job.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I have been very happy with my SG Pro as my first grinder - solid results in the cup, user friendly, works reasonably well for single dosing, easy to switch between espresso and other brews, easy to clean. Minor downsides are that it's quite clumpy and therefore use WDT (not an issue for me), lacks an easily accessible micro adjustment to dial in more precisely, retains a few grams in the chamber where the burrs sit (not sure how much of this just sits there vs being swept out with each purge before grinding). With this being my first grinder, I don't have a comparison to make but now looking to upgrade so may be able to offer one soon.


----------



## grizzly_a (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the Dose Control Pro for a month now -- it is nice grinder. The only issue is clumping when you grind very fine. I have a delonghi machine with a depressurized basket and fine grinds easily chokes it.


----------



## grizzly_a (Mar 8, 2017)

BTW, why does clumping happen in the first place?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

grizzly_a said:


> BTW, why does clumping happen in the first place?


It's generally due to the path the ground coffee takes as it exit the burrs. With the Sage grinder, the grounds fall into a chamber beneath the burrs and are then swept out by what I would describe as a 'stepped grind fan' horizontally into a chute, which then follows a non-linear path to exit grinder. This mechanism is the main cause of the clumping. I now have a Sette and there is litterally nothing beneath the burrs and the grinds free fall into the portafilter - almost zero clumping. I'm sure other factors such as rotation speed also have an effect...


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had both a dose control pro and a SG pro and personally I'd say steer clear and buy a better grinder. I've had terrible problems; the impellar beneath the burrs on the DC pro wore down to the point that adding even 15g of beans together blocks up the whole grind chamber and wont sweep the grinds out of the machine, and this was after only about 6 months of use on about 2/3 double shots a day. This led to a replacement from john lewis of the SG pro, which after just a week of use I found refuses to grind certain lightly roasted, or small size, beans. It just stops grinding as if a torque limited kicks in. This has been frustrating to say the least, happening even on filter settings as well as espresso settings. I am now in the process of returning it and looking at a compak k3 advanced.


----------



## Fleeds (Feb 17, 2017)

I had similar problems with certain beans as mentioned above . When I contacted sage they asked if I had changed beans recently and suggested that they may be too hard for the grinder. Needless to say I have since returned the grinder and upgraded to a eureka mignon. It might not look as technically fancy and need a bit more manual work but it puts a lot better coffee in my cup.


----------



## Mayoor (Jun 29, 2017)

My sage grinder has packed up.... it's only 6months old and only gets used once a day. I don't think there's enough power in the mother,seems to choke especially on the finer grind settings, a ball ache when your late for work in the morning and all you want is a decent coffee. I would advise against if you can afford other options


----------



## Gotchaman (Oct 23, 2018)

Had mine for a while. Its been working great but its certainly not built to last. But was within budget given the functionality


----------

